
Only one in ten medical treatments are backed by high-quality evidence - InInteraction
https://theconversation.com/only-one-in-ten-medical-treatments-are-backed-by-high-quality-evidence-145224
======
kasabali
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24383819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24383819)

